# Duty Booty



## IrishEMT (Jul 8, 2008)

I live with several other EMTs, and we have a running joke that, "There's no booty on duty!" After one of my roommates was lectured on the subject by a coworker and Duty Booty perpetrator. 

Any thoughts on the subject? I personally don't see anything wrong with it as long as it doesn't affect your response time, and I love the name.


----------



## akflightmedic (Jul 8, 2008)

As liberal as I am, I have a huge problem with it.

It is a job. You go to work to do your job, not get laid. Save the "duty booty" for your off time.


----------



## MedicPrincess (Jul 8, 2008)

IrishEMT said:


> Any thoughts on the subject? I personally don't see anything wrong with it as long as it doesn't affect your response time, and I love the name.


 
Wow!  Just wow!  I am always surprised at the number of people who actually participate in it.

Workplace Ethics.

Thats all.


----------



## mikeylikesit (Jul 8, 2008)

Get the number when your on the job, but get the job when your off duty.


----------



## IrishEMT (Jul 8, 2008)

For the record, I've never hooked up while on duty. I just think the whole thing's pretty funny.


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Jul 8, 2008)

First and foremost, you are on duty, your first priorty is to your job period.  After you are off duty I don't care what you do.  This is one of the reasons why EMS gets bad press.  There is a PROPER place and time for everything...........


----------



## Jon (Jul 8, 2008)

First question - WHERE!
In the back of the ambulance... that has MRSA and dried blood in every crack and crevice (no matter how hard we actually try to clean it)? I want to wear a Tyvex suit in the back sometimes... not get naked. 

In the station? On the rickety old bed that is about to fall apart if you shake it? Can your coworkers hear you? Might your supervisor or another crew member walk in on you?

On the hosebed? With the dirty hose that drags on the ground and has dirt, gravel, and exhaust all over it?


Wait... before we even discuss "where"... lets look at some of the interpersonal relationship issues. If you and your partner become "partners"... can you still work together? Will the company separate you, or tell you to choose which one of you gets to quit? Is it against policy? Might you both get fired?
What happens when you move on... now you get to go work with you ex EVERY DAY. Sounds fun, right?

My workplace has a rule that there is no co-ed sleeping in the bunkrooms. Violation=termination.
My volunteer company has no such rule... and a bit of an "oral history" passed on from generation to generation... I've also shined a UV light at some of our mattresses, and it makes me question sleeping there.



PS... Folks... remember this site is a "family friendly" site... so lets not get too graphic, OK?


----------



## el Murpharino (Jul 8, 2008)

One rule I've lived by:  Never dip your pen in the company ink.  I've heard of it happening other places, though.  Never heard of it called duty booty before, though.  I wouldn't do it, but to each their own.


----------



## mikeylikesit (Jul 8, 2008)

but they did it all the time on that show Saved.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jul 8, 2008)

mikeylikesit said:


> but they did it all the time on that show Saved.



And there's a reason that show is no longer on the air.


----------



## newbie (Jul 8, 2008)

Important to remeber that different systems around this country look very different.  Hands down unacceptable in a shift work system with clearly defined shifts.  I'd have a hard time arguing with you if you told me you respond from home when paged and are on duty 365 days a year because you are the only ALS provider w/in 100 miles.


----------



## Hastings (Jul 8, 2008)

I'd just love to see a video of how things go down when they get a call for a cardiac arrest at the peak of passion.

Actually, a video of the whole thing would work.

I think I'd be a little bitter towards my patients if I was interrupted during the peak and forced to stop immediately. But then again, I wouldn't dream of starting something I couldn't guarantee I'd finish.


----------



## daedalus (Jul 8, 2008)

I think that the urge to finish off your meeting with your partner might cause a little conflict in response time. I can just see it now "Just a minute longer!" 

Thats a bit out of line.


----------



## gradygirl (Jul 8, 2008)

I agree with Jon, who on earth would be crazy enough to do anything in an ambulance??? Eww.

Our company started enforcing the "no spouses, significant others, or anyone cohabitating" working together rule. So, all of our partner couples, housemates, whatever, could no longer work together. I know a few husband/wife teams got a little out of sorts, but I totally agreed with the decision, as I'm sure we ALL know where temptations can lead us.

Besides, I hope that people have enough of a life to do the deed outside of work, because if you don't have that kind of time, then you need to rethink your work schedule.

Oh, and you said "duty" and "booty"...giggedy...


----------



## BossyCow (Jul 9, 2008)

Makes no sense to me. Gratifying urges while on the clock seems to be doing a diservice to both work and the act.


----------



## karaya (Jul 9, 2008)

I like that phrase, "duty booty".  Goes along with "nookie cookie", "pickle tickle" and "nooner but sooner".


----------



## Onceamedic (Jul 9, 2008)

Jon said:


> Can your coworkers hear you? Might your supervisor or another crew member walk in on you?



ooooo - kinky - h34r:


----------



## imsquishy (Jul 10, 2008)

Yeah, not cool. 1st you're on duty and need to keep your head in the game.  Also I agree with el Murpharino, work is not the place to hook up


----------



## IrishEMT (Jul 10, 2008)

I'll admit it, I've been kind of waiting for someone to bust out a "Scene safety, BSI" joke...


----------



## Fire292Rescue (Jul 10, 2008)

IrishEMT said:


> I'll admit it, I've been kind of waiting for someone to bust out a "Scene safety, BSI" joke...



You mean "CSI, Bean Safety" ?

Corny but a girl said it in class during a practical in our EMT-B class this past Spring.


----------



## Jon (Jul 10, 2008)

IrishEMT said:


> I'll admit it, I've been kind of waiting for someone to bust out a "Scene safety, BSI" joke...



I think I already covered the "Scene Safety" aspect with a practical view.

As for BSI... well. Um. Yeah. NOT GOING THERE, OK?


----------



## Medic9 (Jul 10, 2008)

What about your reputation? I couldn't imagine risking my reputation and the professional image that I try to uphold with a moment of weakness. If you have a "special" partner then I am pretty sure you both have time off, take of those needs then.


----------



## MMiz (Jul 10, 2008)

Over the years I've heard many a story of getting kinky on the job.  I've seen a 50 year old man get caught hooking up with a 18 year old medic, and a couple being caught in the back making the 'ole rig shake.

I think relationships happen in every job, but some jobs provide privacy and alone time where more is bound to happen.  I don't think it's right or professional, but our industry has many people with varying levels of ethics and morals.


----------



## mycrofft (Jul 15, 2008)

*Not so funny*

Two entire shifts were fired for this at small residential fire dept stations here. As a variation, some more were disciplined for picking up fire floozies and hookers on/in their engines.

Idiots.


----------

